# Need Info on Old MB quart QM 160 comps



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

I recently picked up a set of MB Quart Components. The Woofers say QM 160 and say made in Germany and the Crossovers say 215.03 on them. I have tried to look them up and can't find any info on this same set. The ones I have seen have different crossovers. Are they any good? I picked them up for 40 buck the other day and thought it couldn't be that bad of a price. I have read that the old school quarts are great. Is this one of those sets? Was this a high end or mid of the line set? Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## 505zoom (Apr 3, 2011)

The 215.03 crossovers are for the QM130 5.25" set. The 6.5" QM160 uses the 218.03 crossover. They are both Referenz series which was quart's mid-line back in the late 90's... Discus, Referenz, Referenz-Comp, Q (in that order low end to high end). The Referenz-Comp sets were Referenz speakers with musicomp crossovers.

If you end up wanting to part with those crossovers let me know. My old musicomps were stolen and I'm looking to get my 130's up and running.


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

Will those crossovers work with those speakers that I have? Work at all, work ok, work good, will they hurt anything if I would use them? Thanks for the info.


----------



## 505zoom (Apr 3, 2011)

They'll work, but won't be optimized for that woofer... if anything you won't be getting deep lows out of them, which definitely shouldn't hurt anything other than the SQ. The tweets are the same between the 2 sets so those will work good.


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

I just hooked them up today and they seem to work good. There is a little noise just in the right tweeter that I don't know what the reason is. I will try to do some trouble shooting tomorrow to try and find a easy solution. Do you have any idea what might make a small noise? I have them hooked up to the front channels of a xtant 604x that is 75x4. It is a very clean amp. Also how you said that the crossovers would cut a little lows out, they seem to really have a lot of travel or throw. What ever it is called, they really move a lot. I wouldn't think they would move that much. The bass i can live without coming through them. I have a xtant x1001 pushing a diamond audio d9 12. That has more than enough for me. I am trying to learn how to make some adjustments to my alpine 9887 head unit. I just got it and it is my first Alpine. I have always had pioneer premier. I want to try and get the most i can out of the quarts. Let me know what ideas you might have.


----------



## 505zoom (Apr 3, 2011)

Switch the tweets to see if it is the speaker or the crossover. That's about all I can think of for now... I'm back into this stuff after a 11 year hiatus (having a $7k system stolen from you does weird things). 

Always used Eclipse headunits back then so I'm not familiar with the Alpine. Love the old Xtant stuff though. 

I have a 3300c that was in the shop for repair when I got robbed, been sitting in it's box ever since so I don't even know if it still works. My 1001d got nabbed along with a 5303R/2301DSP Eclipse combo, ported enclosure with 6 JL 8W6's, and 2 pairs of musicomps. They didn't bother ripping out any panels so I still have the QM 130's/160's with 4 tweets, 2 pairs of the 100.03 4" coaxials (awesome little speakers), and the 3300c to build my new setup in the MS Protege.

From what I remember the Quarts all had a lot of travel. 75w is right in their sweetspot so you should be good there. The QM's were all great speakers back in the day. Let us know what happens when you switch the tweets.


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

505zoom said:


> The 215.03 crossovers are for the QM130 5.25" set. The 6.5" QM160 uses the 218.03 crossover. They are both Referenz series which was quart's mid-line back in the late 90's... Discus, Referenz, Referenz-Comp, Q (in that order low end to high end). The Referenz-Comp sets were Referenz speakers with musicomp crossovers.
> 
> If you end up wanting to part with those crossovers let me know. My old musicomps were stolen and I'm looking to get my 130's up and running.


What would you give for the crossovers? I think the one tweeter is bad and I could probably part them out. Let me know if you still are interested.


----------



## 1980Scout (Dec 2, 2020)

I have some QM160 components and Im missing the crossover that belong to it, where can I purchase some at


----------



## TomV (Nov 17, 2020)

Ebay and Woofersetc have old school MB Quart crossovers for sale.

The standard crossovers with MB Quart QM component sets of the mid 90's crossed over at 3500 Hz for 2-ways and 250/4000Hz for 3-ways. The Musicomp crossovers were a little different and varied based on model and generation.


----------



## KentC. (Sep 17, 2021)

aj1735 said:


> I recently picked up a set of MB Quart Components. The Woofers say QM 160 and say made in Germany and the Crossovers say 215.03 on them. I have tried to look them up and can't find any info on this same set. The ones I have seen have different crossovers. Are they any good? I picked them up for 40 buck the other day and thought it couldn't be that bad of a price. I have read that the old school quarts are great. Is this one of those sets? Was this a high end or mid of the line set? Any info would help. Thanks


----------



## KentC. (Sep 17, 2021)

aj1735,
I had a set and loved them. Wrong crossovers, but please let me know if you want to part with the speakers. I've been looking for another set for a long time. As long as they work.


----------



## Smdaniel-11 (Feb 4, 2019)

Have a clean set I will part with.
Jerk stole my box with amp, crossover and dsp.


----------

